# East Fork Lake Water Color and Temp



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what the water temp is and the water clarity at East Fork? Coming all the way from Cleveland with my dad for an Ohio Bass Nation tournament this weekend and trying to prepare accordingly...Thanks!! Jim


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm heading there tomorrow afternoon and can let you know those details.


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

It was muddy Saturday before all the rain. Has to be a mess.


----------



## jn40 (Mar 10, 2015)

Was there yesterday (Wed) and the water was a a little muddy but fishable, temps were 60-62. Fished mostly for crappie but bass fished about an hour with no luck.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Went out this afternoon, water temps were mostly low 60's, lake is muddy but not to bad with a foot or less of clarity. Water is usually warmer but with less visibility on the opposite side of the lake away from the dam. Good luck at the tournament looks like cold rain on Saturday.


----------



## driftin tim (Sep 18, 2012)

I went yesterday bank fishing for crappie using jigs. Very windy and the cold snap turned off some of the bite. Really had to work for them (from 10- 2). Still managed 7 keepers. Water clarity is getting better and the level is back to normal.


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Awesome thanks guys!


----------

